# perches to go along with 5 gallon bucket nestboxes



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

i was thinking of something to go along with the 5 gallon nestbox idea for box perches.what i came up with is milk crates.i took 15 of them and wiretied them together until they were strong as a unit and will attach the whole thing to the wall.the crates measure 12 x 10.5,so i will cut plywood floors where they will fit tight.then when i want to clean them once in awhile,i can remove the floors,take the whole thing down from the wall,and take it out in the yard and spray it down and bleach it.what do ya think?i will post pics when i finish it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

k-will said:


> i was thinking of something to go along with the 5 gallon nestbox idea for box perches.what i came up with is milk crates.i took 15 of them and wiretied them together until they were strong as a unit and will attach the whole thing to the wall.the crates measure 12 x 10.5,so i will cut plywood floors where they will fit tight.then when i want to clean them once in awhile,i can remove the floors,take the whole thing down from the wall,and take it out in the yard and spray it down and bleach it.what do ya think?i will post pics when i finish it.


Sounds like an excellent idea, however, you just might find that they nest in the box perches AND the buckets. LOL


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I use a lot of milk crates as nesting boxes for my pigeons and they love them.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

i guess i wrote it wrong.im not gonna put them in the same room.i was thinking for the ybs or widowhood hens.(different rooms).anyway,box perches was my intention for them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

k-will said:


> i guess i wrote it wrong.im not gonna put them in the same room.i was thinking for the ybs or widowhood hens.(different rooms).anyway,box perches was my intention for them.


Well, maybe I'm overly cautious, but........using milk crates for "perches" is the same as giving them nest boxes. I believe that you'll wind up with hens mating and laying eggs and the whole shabang. I've got box perches of a sort and I STILL have a couple of hens that mate and lay eggs in the floor. A cozy box??? That's what they'll do is mate up. I'd bet on it. My perches may not be considered box perches. They are actually 4 X 4 boards. They are in the "shape" of a box, so I guess that makes them box perches??  
What I'm getting at is they are not wide enough or deep enough to nest in. Now for your YB's, they would be fine. If you raise early babies, they'll mature early enough and start mating up anyway, so the milk crates would be perfect. I think I'd do something else for the widowhood hens.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

yeah,that sounds pretty smart renee.thanks for the advice.come to think of it,i always had little 2x4 perches in the widowhood hen rooms before.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

yeah the 2x4 perches always work for me and they are so easy to keep clean .. even reunion lofts says they prefer them over the v perches and I have to agree with that myself , well compared to box perches they are the next best thing  heres reunion loft pictures for your parusal http://www.reunionracinglofts.us/Loft Photos.htm


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

lakota,thanks for that link to that loft.real interesting.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

im now working on the milk crate boxes to put on the wall.there will be 15 zip-tied together,and then a plywood perch in each box.hope to have pic later today.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Sounds like an excellent idea, however, you just might find that they nest in the box perches AND the buckets. LOL


 That was my first thought too! I like the idea, can't wait to see the photo.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

well,the boxes are in the loft installed now as i promised.i think this will work well,because the boxes will allow airflow to go up and out of the room as it should.you can see the vent on back wall above perches.now,back to my 5 gallon bucket nestboxes...


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

You's are getting away from the buckets, the pigeons like their buckets.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

k-will said:


> well,the boxes are in the loft installed now as i promised.i think this will work well,because the boxes will allow airflow to go up and out of the room as it should.you can see the vent on back wall above perches.now,back to my 5 gallon bucket nestboxes...


Those look really nice. Good work!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jojo67 said:


> You's are getting away from the buckets, the pigeons like their buckets.


LOL........that's funny.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

k-will said:


> im now working on the milk crate boxes to put on the wall.there will be 15 zip-tied together,and then a plywood perch in each box.hope to have pic later today.


I see now why the buckets where put aside, the boxes look great,


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

oh no,i havent forgotten the buckets. i just dont have any more to cut out right now.now im working on other things.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I was wondering where you got those milk crates because that is a great idea and i am going to be building a new loft this spring and i am open to pretty much any an all ideas


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

behind the county jail.lol


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

k-will said:


> behind the county jail.lol


The question is why were you there  Just kidding


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

zimmzimm3 said:


> The question is why were you there  Just kidding


Good 'un Zimm!  

Terry


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

law enforcement.i work a logistics/environmental position for the largest jail in south carolina,(charleston county). 

should i put myself under arrest?


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

k-will said:


> law enforcement.i work a logistics/environmental position for the largest jail in south carolina,(charleston county).
> 
> should i put myself under arrest?


I think so  Talk to you in 8 to 10 months lol


----------

